# John Deere 332



## branr1 (Dec 20, 2009)

For the weekend I'm demoing a used 2005 John Deere 332. The unit has High Flo Hydraulics, 2 speed and a heated cab. It's a used rental unit and has 1050 hours. Its a big machine and I like it. It's been used like a rental but I think it has lots of life left in it. If I purchase it it'll come with a new set of tires a set of tire chains a bucket and a set of forks. The dealer will order me a SP10 Foot John Deere brand pusher for me.

Here's the link to the Pusher.
http://www.deere.com/en_US/cfd/cons...dia/pdf/attachments/DKASPCWP_snow_pushers.pdf

Do any of you guys have experience with this model Skid Steer or Pusher Plow? If so what did you think of them? Do you guys have any advice in regards to this unit?


----------



## JaimeG (Jan 25, 2009)

Haven't used a 332, but we have 2 325's and they're great, so I guess the 332 only gets better.


----------



## branr1 (Dec 20, 2009)

Well I took the 332 back to the dealer today. I asked them if they would do a complete service on it and repair a few minor issues I found with it. They said they would do the service and make all the repairs I mentioned at no additional cost if I committed to buying the unit. After putting 6 hours on it in my yard and in my acre lot across the street I really like the unit and I'm impressed with its power. I had a truck that I'd parted out a couple months ago setting in my lot, it was just the body and frame I was able to pick it up with the forks and set it on my equipment trailer in order to haul it to the auto recyclers that impressed me quit a bit. I'm thinking about purchasing the unit the two speed option is sure nice I don't know why all skid steer don't come with it.


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

theres a guy on lawnsite that has one, single speed though and he regrets that. other than that option hes been impressed with its power and has had some final drive issues to. look up P.Services on lawnsite in the heavy equipment forum.


----------



## 04chevy2500 (Oct 7, 2009)

all that i can say is that if the price is right buy it. we have one as well as bobcat s300 and the deere is hands down the better machine. the two do not even compare. the two speed is very fast and i prefer the drive controls on the deere compared to the bobcat. the 332 lifts 6 inches higher i believe and the power is incredible. if you dont mind posting it what is the dealer asking with all the add ons you mentioned?


----------



## branr1 (Dec 20, 2009)

The machine now has about 1056 hours on it. It's a 2005 model, It has a heated and A/C cab, 2 Speeds, high flow hydro, bucket, forks and a set of tire chains. The dealer is asking $24,950 for it. From what I've seen that's not to bad but it's not great either. In Alaska they sort of have you over a barrel.


----------



## mrsops (Dec 28, 2009)

04chevy2500;1028480 said:


> all that i can say is that if the price is right buy it. we have one as well as bobcat s300 and the deere is hands down the better machine. the two do not even compare. the two speed is very fast and i prefer the drive controls on the deere compared to the bobcat. the 332 lifts 6 inches higher i believe and the power is incredible. if you dont mind posting it what is the dealer asking with all the add ons you mentioned?


I think your wrong on the 332 lifting 6 inches higher then the s300. I believe the s300 lifts 2 inches higher then the 332. You will get more power out of the 332 because its rated to lift more then the s300. put it against the s330 and its a different story. I like the new d series machines that deere has but im not a fan of there old series


----------

